# The Dog Rescuers



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG just seen an advert for a new programme following the RSPCA going into places that 'appear" to be puppy farms or at least very shady breeders and owners who neglect their dogs. By looking at the clip not for the feint hearted :furious::furious:

The Dog Rescuers. 
Channel 5. 7.30, next Tuesday 8 th October.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no...not sure whether I can bare to watch or not ...will sky plus it and wait to hear the verdict from everybody first before I watch it.

Thanks for the advance notice 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would not be able to watch that show...I would end up with 10 dogs of my own.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh no...not sure whether I can bare to watch or not ...will sky plus it and wait to hear the verdict from everybody first before I watch it.
> 
> Thanks for the advance notice
> 
> xxx


I'm with you mairi - I'd like to see them exposed, but it will be too upsetting to see those poor mums and puppies  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> OMG just seen an advert for a new programme following the RSPCA going into places that 'appear" to be puppy farms or at least very shady breeders and owners who neglect their dogs. By looking at the clip not for the feint hearted :furious::furious:
> 
> The Dog Rescuers.
> Channel 5. 7.30, next Tuesday 8 th October.


I want to watch it!
No I don't
Yes I do!!! 
Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I want to watch it!
> No I don't
> Yes I do!!!
> Grrrrrrr!


I feel exactly the same! I feel that I should watch it but will feel deeply sad if I do...oh what to do?!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The clip was bad enough........errrrrrrrr x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I will be watching. I think sometimes we have to grit our teeth and experience things. It will be heartbreaking but, I feel like for the sake of the poor suffering dogs I should watch.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Have just seen the clip Karen and agree that it isn't for the feint hearted  It's so sad how some people treat animals


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

In my opinion; We should all watch it if given the chance, or at least put a TV on with it on and not watch. We all know that ratings are what make the companies consider different causes to donate to and if RSPCA gets higher ratings for that show then it will show more people want to act on it. Also in some cases politicians are given statistics of this nature which are used to chose what directions to go with their smaller pieces of their campaigns.


----------

